# Motivation required



## AdLove (May 4, 2014)

How can I get motivated again?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

What are your aims? Knowing this will help you.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

YouTube Rari workout. Fixed.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Motivation should come from within yourself, obviously everyone has downers and loses that drive but it soon comes back. If you're just having one of those then just grind it out and hang in until you feel better.

If not then don't lift, pointless forcing it if you don't enjoy it.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bixx said:


> No need to go to the gym. This is reeeeal attractive.


There's something about that I quite like


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Bixx said:


> No need to go to the gym. This is reeeeal attractive.


Have considered those breasts carefully and would most likely not bang.


----------



## MySuppCheck (Aug 3, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> YouTube Rari workout. Fixed.


This X 1000


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

sneeky_dave said:


> YouTube Rari workout. Fixed.


Haha:lol:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

QUEST said:


> Haha:lol:


Do you now not want to train?


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Do you now not want to train?


Tempa T is a monster


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

sauceman said:


> Tempa T is a monster


Claims he squats 4 plates........


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Claims he squats 4 plates........


Yeah I'd believe that, I was squatting three and I'm a twig in comparison


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## AdLove (May 4, 2014)

Aims are to get bigger but become ripped


----------



## AdLove (May 4, 2014)

Ha ha


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

AdLove said:


> How can I get motivated again?


zyzz


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Think of potentially a sex appeal increase and getting the sickest pumps ever from training! ousshhhh


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

View attachment 164988


:thumb:


----------



## KOZMO (Jan 22, 2015)

Just do it.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

AdLove said:


> How can I get motivated again?


watch yourself in the mirror


----------



## AdLove (May 4, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> watch yourself in the mirror


Ill try that next time I train


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

just natural to lose motivation every now and then. I am at it >20 years now and for me its "just take it steady", i.e. not over analyse your diet, be concerned that a machine wasn't free when you needed it, missed weeks(s) etc. Its the general long run


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Youtube some bodybuilding motivation videos, they always help me get pumped up ready for training


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Leave your missus, you'll soon wanna get ripped asap haha


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Leave your missus, you'll soon wanna get ripped asap haha


can definately vouch for that one haha, since me and r lass splitting a few weeks ago ive just wanted to get in and smash the gym constantly


----------



## Nato23 (Feb 17, 2015)

Tren and test. That gets me motivated!


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> Leave your missus, you'll soon wanna get ripped asap haha


Breakups make body builders !

View attachment 168512


----------



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

AlexB18 said:


> Youtube some bodybuilding motivation videos, they always help me get pumped up ready for training


Same Here


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

sounds like you need a new playlist... Music always does the trick for me.


----------

